# Should I quit?



## CrystalSky (Nov 19, 2021)

After nearly 10 months of recuperating and waiting until a law case closed out so I had money for a new car, I believed I was ready to work. I love Target and since I shop at my store so often, I figured I should work there too. I put in an app for guest advocate or cart cleaning but got hired for seasonal fulfillment. I’ve been training/working for only a week. They’ve had me do pick, push/back stocking, and go-backs. Everyone has been friendly, helpful, and sweet.

The 10 months of “healing,” that I mentioned, was for a herniated disk from an exercising incident + t-boned car accident that never properly healed up. It gave me a 5 mm fissure and my chiro said my disk had gone all the way back. Despite the treatments, my low back pain could still flare up at any time and it renders me unable to walk without pain because it’s near my pelvis.

This week when I’ve been coming home after being at work for 8hrs, my lower back hurts a bit, my right calf started to get a poking pain at one point, and my feet hurt so much I have trouble walking after work. Last night, my back gave out from me trying to climb into bed as normal. 

I thought my hernia had gotten better since there would only be a little pain every now and then but now I don’t know. I’m worried about it flaring up a lot due to all the walking/moving. 

I’ve been doing my best to be useful, helpful, and to retain all the knowledge as quickly as I can. I feel bad if I quit only after a week and putting in a resignation just before Thanksgiving/Black Friday week.

Should I just go ahead and resign anyway or stick it out until end of seasonal employment? If I quit, would it be alright to make it effective immediately or at least try to survive another week or two?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 19, 2021)

Did you mention any of this at your interview?  If not you should have then maybe you would have been hired for a position more suitable for your needs 

Do not just quit, it sounds like you have a good team and you should talk to your HR and see if there are any shifts that would allow you to not be so active such as a front end position.  If anything maybe they could schedule you shorter days to help you out.  I'm sure they will find something you both can be happy with.


----------



## CrystalSky (Nov 19, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Did you mention any of this at your interview?  If not you should have then maybe you would have been hired for a position more suitable for your needs
> 
> Do not just quit, it sounds like you have a good team and you should talk to your HR and see if there are any shifts that would allow you to not be so active such as a front end position.  If anything maybe they could schedule you shorter days to help you out.  I'm sure they will find something you both can be happy with.


I did! I tried to be upfront but I believed I was better and okay enough to do the job. I can try to contact my HR and see if there’s anything they can do.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Nov 19, 2021)

CrystalSky said:


> I did! I tried to be upfront but I believed I was better and okay enough to do the job. I can try to contact my HR and see if there’s anything they can do.


If you enjoy working in the store you definitely should, just say it's too much physically and you want to stay on in a different role.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 19, 2021)

Your back is hurting you that bad you might not have choice. This is not a good job for your back. I would quit before you hurt yourself further.


----------



## MrT (Nov 20, 2021)

I feel you on back pain.  If your enjoying the job for the most part maybe try asking for shorter shifts or splitting between fulfillment and the front end.  Although most people at my store get pulled for fulfillment anyway. Good shoes helps a lot too.  Ask for team lifts.


----------



## Far from newbie (Nov 21, 2021)

Explain all this to your store and hope they will work with you for another position.  However, most of the positions at this time are in fulfillment.  
Keep in mind that all positions stand entire shifts, salesfloor tm’s must climb ladders in the backroom and lift boxes to stock.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 23, 2021)

The difference between guest Advocate / cart cleaner and fulfillment is huge. You did not know what you were in for when you accepted the different position. Talk to your leader as soon as possible about your situation and your beliefs that you will be unable to fulfill the job requirements of fulfillment. Request a different position. The worst they can do is let you go but at least you give it a shot. Do not further injure yourself by "sticking it out".
Edit: fixed terrible speech-to-text


----------



## jackandcat (Nov 25, 2021)

Ringwraith917 said:


> The difference between guest Advocate / cart cleaner and fulfillment is huge. You did not know what you were in for when you accepted the different position. Talk to your leader as soon as possible about you were help chase you and your beliefs that you will be unable to fulfill the job requirements of fulfillment. Request a different position. The worst they can do is let you go but at least you give it a shot. Do not further injure yourself by "sticking it out".


Very good advice. Other than becoming accustomed to standing on your feet throughout your shift -- and just about everyday can and does adapt -- the Guest Advocate positions are better suited to your abilities.  Please give your leader and your store's management a chance to review your individual situation, this could be a win-win situation.  (I'm trying not to spout the Target cultural "kool-aid" but to encourage you to be optimistic here).


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 11, 2021)

No job is worth your health. First step is to talk to your doctor about what your physical limitations are. It could be doing this level of activity now could cause significantly more chronic damage and pain.

Once you know your limitations then you know what to tell HR and what to ask for modifications.


----------



## Batteryguy556 (Dec 12, 2021)

Never forget, you're here forever


----------



## Chickenchick (Dec 12, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> Did you mention any of this at your interview?  If not you should have then maybe you would have been hired for a position more suitable for your needs
> 
> Do not just quit, it sounds like you have a good team and you should talk to your HR and see if there are any shifts that would allow you to not be so active such as a front end position.  If anything maybe they could schedule you shorter days to help you out.  I'm sure they will find something you both can be happy with.


----------

